# Can you help?



## charly (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello people,

I started to listen classic music a lot and I was wondering if someone could tell me where can I find a piece that has this type of sudden kick and slow decrease?

Go to 30:02 to understand what Im talking about.






Thank you


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

charly said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I started to listen classic music a lot and I was wondering if someone could tell me where can I find a piece that has this type of sudden kick and slow decrease?
> 
> ...


I am not sure what you mean by 'sudden kick and slow decrease'. The piece on youtube is the prelude to Act III of Wagner's Lohengrin. The festive atmosphere of the piece is to set the scene for the wedding of Lohengrin and Elsa. In the opera the slow ending of the Prelude leads directly into the gentle wedding chorus and march (well known from countless weddings), in other words the 'slow decrease' is a transition into the action of the opera.

Mendelssohn's Overture to 'A Midsummer Night's Dream' is a generally fast piece but it slows down magically at the end. I am sure there must be numerous other examples but can't think of them right now.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You mean like riding off of a cliff right ? :lol:

Schubert’s Symphony 8 first movement comes to mind, that is more of a small hill. Dvorak Symphony 8 and 9.


----------

